# John Deere GX85 Bagger



## DrewM (4 mo ago)

I have an older John Deere GX85 Mower. It has 30 inch deck and I’m having hard time finding one for sale. Does anyone in this forum have one?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy Drew, welcome to the forum.

Where do you live? We may possibly be able find a GX85 for you, but it has to be in reasonable driving distance, because of freight cost considerations. Plus many sellers do not want to be bothered with shipping.


----------

